

My weekend project: Motivate your team at the moment something good happens - jonthepirate
http://appevent.io/

======
jonthepirate
I'm really not a designer at all so to the guys behind screen leap, just
remember that imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. If this takes off,
I'll hire a UI person. :)

------
SwaroopH
Neat, kind of like a push, instant, throw away yet private chat room.

